# Decals, decals, decals



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

I removed the decals on my LeChampion Ti. I can't help but consider putting some other decals on. Lynskey perhaps?

There is also a site Velocals.com that has a ton of choices.

Would that be terribly wrong? 
Disclaimer: I wouldn't seriously try to pass it off as a different brand but I think it would be amusing. As it is now with no decals I often get people asking what sort of frame it is.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Have custom decals made up (like your screen name) for the downtube, then the same but smaller for seat stays only add a .com to it. When they ask, point to the seat stay and tell them to google.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Whatever you do, for God's sake don't put Lynskey or another real brands' decals on this frame.


----------

